# Lightake not selling cubes these days?



## kat (Dec 23, 2010)

YEah, I just noticed. The magic cube-section is removed from the site.

My GuHong broke last week, which is pretty bad timing, due to the patent infringement from Verdes Innovations... My question is: where can GuHong/LingYun be bought now? As far as I know, no site that uses PayPal sells them anymore. Which kinda sucks 

Thx in advance


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 23, 2010)

what really let me check


----------



## kat (Dec 23, 2010)

IT really sucks. Popbuying has Dayan Guhong listed as DYI in white. Not black, almost as if they forgot to put it down. It's really weird :S


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 23, 2010)

hmmmm I think youre right


----------



## da25centz (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.cubedepotusa.com/


----------



## Nestor (Dec 23, 2010)

kat said:


> IT really sucks. Popbuying has Dayan Guhong listed as DYI in white. Not black, almost as if they forgot to put it down. It's really weird :S


 
Verdes infrigment case only removed Paypal listings of the GuHong

Popbuying does not use Paypal so...


----------



## kat (Dec 23, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> Verdes infrigment case only removed Paypal listings of the GuHong
> 
> Popbuying does not use Paypal so...


 
But does that explain why Dayan cubes are only partly removed from the site? Not really 

anyway. How about all the other cubes on lightake?


----------



## clover (Dec 23, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Currentle we have some problems with the cube infringement, so we have to cancel all the cubes in our site, then make a inspection to update
> the normal cubes into our site.
> Sorry for any inconvenience.
> ...



I think it's the Guhong issue.


----------



## kat (Dec 23, 2010)

clover said:


> I think it's the Guhong issue.


 
Exactly... I still need a GuHong. Unless I can buy one from an IRL friend, I really have a problem :/


----------



## Cubing321 (Dec 23, 2010)

I saw this also. I just hope they put them back up.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 23, 2010)

WAT NO I JUST ORDERED LAST WEEK! oh god does it mean the order will be cancelled? Just when I thought I'd finally have a pyraminx crystal...


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 23, 2010)

BigSams said:


> WAT NO I JUST ORDERED LAST WEEK! oh god does it mean the order will be cancelled? Just when I thought I'd finally have a pyraminx crystal...


 Well, they'd obviously fill your order if you paid for it.


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazon.com


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 23, 2010)

I bought one from a friend but I think the guhong will become a collector's item


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 23, 2010)

BigSams said:


> WAT NO I JUST ORDERED LAST WEEK! oh god does it mean the order will be cancelled? Just when I thought I'd finally have a pyraminx crystal...


 
No, they're gong to rip you off and take your money and keep the cubes for themselves....


----------



## BigSams (Dec 23, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> No, they're gong to rip you off and take your money and keep the cubes for themselves....


 
Seriously? You quoted my post but didn't even bother reading it properly. I clearly said "does it mean the order will be cancelled?", not "zomg i got hustled".


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 23, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> hmmmm I think youre right


 


rock1313 said:


> what really let me check


 
Two of the most useless posts evar.

OT: 
That sucks. Popbuying is STILL UP though...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 23, 2010)

There are some sites that are selling over priced GuHong 3x3 stickers, that come with a free puzzle. 
You should get the hint from there.


----------



## splinteh (Dec 23, 2010)

To tell you the truth, it's actually not that hard to find the GuHongs. Just contact the owner of a store. I'm sure he/she will have plenty.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 23, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Seriously? You quoted my post but didn't even bother reading it properly. I clearly said "does it mean the order will be cancelled?", not "zomg i got hustled".


 
To which he said "No [your order will not be cancelled], they're going to rip you off and take your money..." He answered your question and put his thoughts afterwards, so I think it is a suitable response. I would also assume that his statement is a joke, but no one can ever be sure online.

I've never purchased anything from Lightake (I always order from cube shops owned by someone in the community) but I know a lot of you guys do so that would be horrible if they stopped selling cubes. As previously mentioned, Cube Depot is still selling GuHongs (for now) if that's what everyone is worried about. It's also quite a nice shopping alternative for those of you who used Lightake.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 23, 2010)

NeedReality said:


> To which he said "*No [your order will not be cancelled]*, they're going to rip you off and take your money..." He answered your question and put his thoughts afterwards, so I think it is a suitable response. I would also assume that his statement is a joke, but no one can ever be sure online.



I lol'd. Can't argue with that xD.



NeedReality said:


> I've never purchased anything from Lightake (I always order from cube shops owned by *someone in the community*)


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...eal-Thread-Discounts-as-of-December-14th-2010 ?


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 23, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I lol'd. Can't argue with that xD.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...eal-Thread-Discounts-as-of-December-14th-2010 ?


 
I see that more as a business reaching out to their intended audience. I meant like how bigbee99 owns Cube Depot, izovire owns Puzzle Addictions, etc. People who actually participate in the community besides just selling cubes.


----------



## kat (Dec 23, 2010)

da25centz said:


> http://www.cubedepotusa.com/


 
Out of stock. all of them, both DYI and preassembled.

I think cubedepotusa is just dropshipping stuff from lightake, so no wonder they're "out of stock"


----------



## radmin (Dec 23, 2010)

Discussing where to by knock-offs is a violation of the new rules. Be careful about what you say here.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL who's talking about KOs?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 23, 2010)

radmin said:


> Discussing where to by knock-offs is a violation of the new rules. Be careful about what you say here.


 
Where the f*** did you get KOs from this thread?!


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 24, 2010)

kat said:


> Exactly... I still need a GuHong. Unless I can buy one from an IRL friend, I really have a problem :/



You *need* a Guhong? You will cease to exist if you do not get one?

And anyway, like have been said earlier in this thread, there are places that sell very overpriced stickers that come with a free puzzle, but they do not sell Dayan Guhongs.


----------



## kat (Dec 24, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> You *need* a Guhong? You will cease to exist if you do not get one?
> 
> And anyway, like have been said earlier in this thread, there are places that sell very overpriced stickers that come with a free puzzle, but they do not sell Dayan Guhongs.


 
I don't think you understand the word "need".

anyway, I'll just have to buy a used one from some IRL dude.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2010)

If you haven't noticed yet, Lightake is selling cubes again.


----------



## Winball (Dec 24, 2010)

And they are still selling the GuHong

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597


----------



## kat (Dec 24, 2010)

Winball said:


> And they are still selling the GuHong
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597


 
Thanks!!! How the hell did you find that?!?


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2010)

http://cubikon.de is good shop


----------



## kat (Dec 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> http://cubikon.de is good shop


 
It's decent, but shipment outside of Germany is ridiculously expensive :S It was last february, at least.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi:
We are back:
A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 10%
Code: LIGHTAKENEWYEAR
Starting Date:12/25/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:12/31/2010(HongKong Time）


Although we still have some items removed, wish they will come back in the near future.
Sorry for this and Merry Christmas.

Lightake.com


----------



## kat (Dec 24, 2010)

Dayan GuHong removed yet again, just when I was about to order. How typical is that?


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 24, 2010)

Just wait for alpha CC.. Its design is awesome


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope they put it on lightake soon.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 24, 2010)

Frustration is also the return of the competition and the return of the cube in stores.

People write me already. My nickname is rubiks99 on youtube 
......................................................................................................

To rubiks99

Hey how's it goin', 

Your videos were amazing, I couldn't believe how well done they were when I was finished watching. 

I just can't wrap my head around why more people aren't watching your videos. 
It's so hard for me to believe that videos as good as yours get lost in the shuffle. 

Your videos were so good that I found myself watching them twice. 

Is it weird that I get so upset when I see videos like yours getting so few views when there are so many crappy videos that have millions of views? 

.......................................................................................................

If my story has not been seen on television it would be impossible. Let's be logical!

The first one bld

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=dayan+guhong&x=0&y=0


----------



## Nestor (Dec 24, 2010)

That cheese cake cube is so sexy...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 25, 2010)

Glad they are back selling puzzles! (Minus the GuHong...)


----------

